# 65 Guage clusters



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Still working on my nut and bolt 65 GTO convertible restoration. I have to make a decision on which gauge cluster to use. As my car came in boxes, I am not sure what originally came in the car. Question I have is I should restore and install the Rally gauges or stock units. My Rally gauges are not complete and I still have to find the oil and temp portion. As my car is an automatic, does it make sense to use the Rally gauge cluster.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd go with the Rallye Gauges......my .02


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd go with the Rally Gauges. They have the cool checkered flag on the speedo for '65, and the cool greenline/redline. Contact Peter Serio for temp and oil gauges. He's a great guy who specializes in restoring dash clusters, etc. He's on the PYforums. Gauges are always better than idiot lights if you're a "car guy".


----------

